# Newest Endeavor



## NYWoodturner

OK - This is what I would call my third serious attempt at a knife. It is small, but I was just focusing on getting the grind down. Under the watchful eye of one Croatian knife maker known as @Molokai (Tom) I emailed him pics step by step as I progressed through this. IMO its by far my best attempt. He was very helpful, patient and kind. Thanks Tom!
I do have to to share though my favorite line in all of the email exchanges was when I didn't wait for his response and moved forward on my own. The response that came back was something like "How the hell will you fix that? 

It is made from CPM 154 steel. It is 5.75" overall length and the handle is BLM. I did the stabilization and the heat treat.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

NICE knife Scott.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

WOW If you are gonna make some awesome knives like that then you need better pictures. There's a terrible reflection in the first picture!! That is very very nice!! Did you make your on pins? Again very nice

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ejo4041

Is the smoothness of the surface from the process you used, or the nature of the CPM steel material? Nicely done. Would love to see some pics of the process on the steel work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hobbit-hut

I like the curve where the handle meets the blade. Great job , fine looking knife

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

WOW! Scott, that is one VERY awesome knife - something to be very proud of!  I'd say that in no time your name will rank among the likes of Molokai, Flynt, and Killgore! (And we'll all be able to say, "I knew him when he was just starting out, already producing masterpieces from the beginning.)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD

Very cool... I think you did a wonderful job with this knife!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## topsandturnings

Nice job that is one nice knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal

Nicely done Scott ! Are u hooked ? You definitely have the design skills for making a knife into a work of art !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hobbit-hut

Sprung said:


> WOW! Scott, that is one VERY awesome knife - something to be very proud of!  I'd say that in no time your name will rank among the likes of Molokai, Flynt, and Killgore! (And we'll all be able to say, "I knew him when he was just starting out, already producing masterpieces from the beginning.)


That's why he learned to make pens first . So we could get his autograph when he is the famous knife maker. Very thoughtful

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin

That's a beauty Scott. I really like the fact that you and Tom worked on it together - this internet really is a great thing that a guy in NY can collaborate with a guy in Croatia to make such a pretty knife and guys all across the planet can say "WOW great work guys!"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## jmurray

First cheers, love the knife. One question .
Is that blade shaped as such for a particular reason, I.e. shucking, skinning, carving? 

That blm is top notch!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson

Sweet knife and design Scott. I imagine there is a good deal of satisfaction in making a fine piece like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Final Strut

WOW. I am a sucker for drop point blades and you nailed that one. I really like how everything just flows together. Top notch for sure. I would strap that sweetheart to my waist for trip to the woods without so much as a second thought.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass

Nice, clean lines. Smooth I like it a lot!


----------



## robert flynt

Scott, Try some ATS34, you will find it easier to grind than CPM154 because it is annealed better and you won't have to use as much pressure to grind it and that will help your control. If you have a variable speed grinder, set it at 30 percent until you get the hang of it, you'll get your thumb burned less too. Also don't change from a courser to a finer grit to soon.Rock the blade under a bright light to check for deep scratches. I like to to do the first grind with a 60 grit belt then go to a 80 grit (A300) 3M trizac belt. The scratch pattern is so cosistantly even you will be able to see all the deeper scratches. after the 80 grit I go to the (A100) 180 grit trizac and stay with it until all the scratches are the same. After that I go to the trizac A45 then to the A30 trizac. THe good thing about the gator belts is, if they glaze over and quit cutting you can take a welders wire brush and gently run the brush across it while grinder is running and it will be like a new belt. They will also last 3 or 4 times as longer than a regular belt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Informative 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

Wildthings said:


> WOW If you are gonna make some awesome knives like that then you need better pictures. There's a terrible reflection in the first picture!! That is very very nice!! Did you make your on pins? Again very nice


Thanks Barry - No - I buy the pins. At some point I would like to, but I need to crawl before I try walking...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

NYWoodturner said:


> but I need to crawl before I try walking...


How the heck did you just complete a triathlon then? That's one heck of a nice looking knife.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

ejo4041 said:


> Is the smoothness of the surface from the process you used, or the nature of the CPM steel material? Nicely done. Would love to see some pics of the process on the steel work.


The finish on the steel is mostly hand sanding. One of the things Tom taught me is that I was too reliant on the grinder and not putting enough handwork into it. (Those are not his words - I don't want to make him sound like a hard ass, but thats what I learned from him)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NYWoodturner

manbuckwal said:


> Nicely done Scott ! Are u hooked ? You definitely have the design skills for making a knife into a work of art !


Yep - No doubt I am hooked. I love taking something from scratch to finish. Turning takes a piece from tree to table. A knife allows the same, starting with flat bar stock with a mill grind and going through shaping and heat treat to a polished knife, as well as the wood, going from tree through stabilization to finished knife handle. I'll take that over time in front of a TV anytime...

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 4


----------



## NYWoodturner

jmurray said:


> First cheers, love the knife. One question .
> Is that blade shaped as such for a particular reason, I.e. shucking, skinning, carving?
> 
> That blm is top notch!


The shape was really driven more by the width of the steel than anything, but it is sized perfectly for a skinner. When you hold it (Palm it) you know its perfect for small game. This steel takes an amazing edge and is literally razor sharp.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Sprung said:


> WOW! Scott, that is one VERY awesome knife - something to be very proud of!  I'd say that in no time your name will rank among the likes of Molokai, Flynt, and Killgore! (And we'll all be able to say, "I knew him when he was just starting out, already producing masterpieces from the beginning.)


LOL - Its Molokai taught and the handle design is a straight up copy of a Kilgore. I can't even think about Flynt...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol

Scott,

Hard to believe that is only your third knife plus you stabilized your handle. Wow! I will be grinding a few over the weekend and only hope they turn out as good as yours.

Foot

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdnkmedic

You are definitely a man of many talents. Very nice, indeed.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC

Extremely well done, Scott! Thanks for sharing it with us. I agree with Kevin - very cool that you made it with assistance from overseas (awesome teaching skills, Tom!). Can't wait to see your next one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78

Wow! That is one awesome looking knife! You did a great job! Im impressed that you are so skilled at so many different types of craftsmanship. Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem

Man that's awesome

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai

The problem with my teaching is 6 hours difference in time zone. Scott usually cant wait for my response but it turned to be a nice knife. I love the mirror polish. Never did ask you how you achieved that. Only by hand or ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

Molokai said:


> The problem with my teaching is 6 hours difference in time zone. Scott usually cant wait for my response but it turned to be a nice knife. I love the mirror polish. Never did ask you how you achieved that. Only by hand or ?


Yes - All by hand (and no circular motion)


----------



## davduckman2010

BEUTIFULL knife scott great job. ps don't crawl with sharp objects--

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BarbS

Beautiful. It looks like that process may be as addictive as many other endeavors.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nice...real nice. I like the pins you used. They compliment the wood nicely.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123

Proof of a successful endeavor. Very good job on that. Congrats.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt

Nice work Scott, just finished hand sanding one to 2000 grit myself! Unless you've done one you don't realize how much work it is. I agree with you about the TV, that recliner will kill you the only problem is that knife making is addictive. For hand sanding hollow grinds I made some paddles similar to what you see on turkey calls with different radius's for different size wheels. Not the best set up but it sure helps to get the scratches out without washing out your grind or shoulder.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner

robert flynt said:


> Nice work Scott, just finished hand sanding one to 2000 grit myself! Unless you've done one you don't realize how much work it is. I agree with you about the TV, that recliner will kill you the only problem is that knife making is addictive. For hand sanding hollow grinds I made some paddles similar to what you see on turkey calls with different radius's for different size wheels. Not the best set up but it sure helps to get the scratches out without washing out your grind or shoulder.


I like that idea. Even though this has no hollow grind I will confess my hands were killing me by the time I was done. I kept telling myself it was because the knife was so small but age might play a part in it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Awesome work Scott! Love to see others working metal too. And now you know what my hands feel like after making one of my hollowers, LOL. Beautiful knife my friend, and great work between you 2 as well, how cool was that!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt

Scott, I know about the sore hands, Author has been working on mine. For flat grinds I use a brass bar about 8" long and 1" wide which I use to back strips of sandpaper the same width. You can use it like you are draw filing, going from one grit to the next and the brass wont scratch the blade. It's also easier on the hands.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## bearmanric

She looks sweet. Rick


----------



## robert flynt

Scott, there is a knife maker by the name of R.W. Wilson who has knife finishing down to a art and he sells the buffing compound, etc to accomplish the task. Give his web site a look see. I wish I could visit him, to look over his shoulder. He also takes call from knife makers when they have problems with there finish. I have problems with orange peel on my guard material some times, that drives me crazy and I haven't figured out what I'm doing wrong yet. I guess I'm going to have to break down and call him. He has a step by step process listed on his site that might interest you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Brink

Wow! I love it.


----------



## robert flynt

Scott, The next time you grinding a blade and you cool it in water, let the water stay on it long enough for you to look at it and tell me what the water does when it glazes on the blade. It will help you to note what it does.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## NYWoodturner

robert flynt said:


> Scott, The next time you grinding a blade and you cool it in water, let the water stay on it long enough for you to look at it and tell me what the water does when it glazes on the blade. It will help you to note what it does.


You know I'm going to have to grind a blade tomorrow just to see what I can learn from this  Do you mean to let the water dry completely? I usually wipe it as soon as it comes out of the water


----------



## robert flynt

NYWoodturner said:


> You know I'm going to have to grind a blade tomorrow just to see what I can learn from this  Do you mean to let the water dry completely? I usually wipe it as soon as it comes out of the water


No don't let the water dry. Just dip the blade and watch where the water glazes on the blade and where it doesn't. What you will see will be very pronounced with the finer grits. Let me know what you see!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Karl_99

Very nice knife...well executed!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

